# Need Thanksgiving appetizer ideas



## Jeekinz (Nov 19, 2007)

Heres the rundown:

10 people
Something reletively simple but unique(the range will be occupied by 2 bossy women)
Possibly something I could partially prepare a day before.

Pepin has a smoked salmon/goat cheese something or another I was thinking of, but I'm affraid it may not suit the rest of the guests palletes.

TIA


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 19, 2007)

Boursin..Garlic & Light Herbs...Is always a favorite and easy. Not very unique..but delicious!!


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 19, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> Heres the rundown:
> 
> 10 people
> Something reletively simple but unique(the range will be occupied by 2 bossy women)
> ...



One of my favorites is cream cheese and  raspberry jalapeño preserves on a cracker..   Tasty with just enough heat to have a bite but still not be "hot".  The only problem with it, you tend to eat a lot of it


----------



## jkath (Nov 19, 2007)

ooooooooh, I love boursin!!!

Here's a quickie you could do with just about any flavor combo, and you could pre-cut the cukes and pre-make the stuffing the day before. On party day, you'd just assemble.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/stuffed-cucumber-appetizers-39472.html


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2007)

Buy some prepackaged puff pastry, cut each sheet in half the long way, put on a layer of prosciutto, sprinkle with shredded gruyere and shredded fresh basil.  Roll them up to make long thin rolls, seal the edge with some beaten egg, chill, slice 1/2 inch slices and bake on a parchment papered cookie sheet @ 375F for 20 minutes.


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 19, 2007)

Sesame Prawn toast, beggars purses (wonton wrappers with meat and spices inside tied up with the green of a spring onion and deep fried to Crispy), Mini Pizzas (use a cookie cutter to make circles in a tortilla wrap and then put your stuff on), deep fry the remaining tortilla offcuts and toss them in bag with some salt and chili powder, sausage rolls with chili in them, sammosas, pakora, spring rolls....


you`ll sort it


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 19, 2007)

Another not so unique idea....Cheese Straws with just the right amount of Cayenne! Yum!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 19, 2007)

My mom is making my crab dip recipe for Thanksgiving - crab meat, cream cheese, milk, a few other things, mixed together on the stove top. It only takes about 20 minutes to make it; then I put it in a chafing dish to keep warm, and serve with crudites and buttery crackers.

Let me know if you want the recipe and I'll look it up when I get home.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 19, 2007)

Gaaaalic, can you post that for me?  Can it be served cold?  What crab meat do you use?


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 19, 2007)

I also need an appetizer. But please no dairy of sea food products. Some thing that has meat or vegies, or both, please.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 19, 2007)

How's about:

(Shrimp) Ceviche - served in a martini glasses

Shrimp wrapped in proscuitto

Melon slices wrapped w proscuitto

Stuffed shrimp

Mushrooms w shrimp stuffing

Posted a link for Smoked Salmon Lollipops

& another recipe I posted for Mushroom Pate (w/i the post is a link for puff pastry stars filled w mushroom pate)


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 19, 2007)

Amy, talk to me about the stuffed mushrooms, _paleeeez_.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 19, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> Gaaaalic, can you post that for me?  Can it be served cold?  What crab meat do you use?



Sure, I'll post it tonight. I've never had it cold - you might need to put some more liquid into it, to make it more "dippable." Since we're located at the mouth of the Chesapeake Bay, we use blue crab meat, which is available fresh in the grocery stores here.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 19, 2007)

Can I use those containers of lump or backfin?  Which one is better?


----------



## *amy* (Nov 19, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> Amy, talk to me about the stuffed mushrooms, _paleeeez_.


 
Aaahhh, you picked one of my faves.  It's on its' way.  Another goodie - gazpacho shrimp served in Martooni glasses or stuffed in a cuke.  (Posted a recipe for pork/shrimp-stuffed cukes in ethnic section.)


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 19, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> Can I use those containers of lump or backfin?  Which one is better?



Hey, Jeekinz. Yes, that's what I use. Backfin is fine, and should be less expensive. They taste pretty much the same (to me at least - I'm not really a blue-crab connoisseur), but the lump is in larger pieces, so it costs more. It will break up a bit in the dip, so no need to spend extra $$ for lump.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 19, 2007)

*amy* said:


> Aaahhh, you picked one of my faves. It's on its' way. Another goodie - gazpacho shrimp served in Martooni glasses or stuffed in a cuke. (Posted a recipe for pork/shrimp-stuffed cukes in ethnic section.)


 
There would be alot of full martini glasses at this dinner.

But I would like to try the gazpaco shrimp myself.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 19, 2007)

I making these two recipes and they can be made ahead of time and frozen and reheated.  

Mini Potato and Chicken cutlets:  

One whole chicken simmered with chunks of garlic and ginger and then shredded and reserved
3 large potatoes (Idaho) boiled, cooled and riced
Finely chopped cilantro 
1 cup of grated cheddar cheese (white cheddar is better)
3 tbsps of asian style sweet chili and garlic sauce (Nam Plae)
3 tbsps of soy sauce
finely chopped green onions (2 bunches)
1 red bell pepper super finely chopped
Handful of cilantro finely chopped

Mix all the ingredients together (chicken, potatoes, sauces, onions, cilantro, cheese etc.).  Adjust seasoning(salt, spice and sauces to your liking) and make them into small balls and flatten them and line them on a baking sheet. 

Then dip them in some semolina and then in an egg dip (beat some eggs with some soy sauce) and fry them until golden.  Drain on paper towels.  I like to place them on the baking sheet and freeze them until they are hard.  Then pop them out and put them in a ziploc and reserve.  You can bake them straight out of the freezer and they reheat beautifully. 

Spicy Meatballs:

Ground Beef (3lbs)
1 large onion chopped superfine
1/4 cup of mint superfinely chopped
1/4 cup of cilantro superfinely chopped
1 large egg
2 bread slices soaked in water
2 tsps of freshly roasted and ground cumin
2 tsps of freshly roasted and ground corrainder
2 tsps of paprika
1 small jalapeno or any other green chili superfinely chopped
1/4 stick of ginger minced
2 cloves of garlic finely chopped or minced
salt to taste

Drain water out of the bread, crumble and add to the meat.  Stir in all the ingredients and combine using your hands.  Let the mixture sit for atleast an hour in the refrigerator.  

Make into small balls and line them on a well greased baking tray.  Bake at 350 degrees for 40 - 50  minutes until golden brown.  Remove and serve with a cilantro lime chutney

I make my chutney by blending cilantro, lime juice, salt,  jalapeno and few cloves of garlic.  Once the puree is done I stir in a little plain yogurt.  You can use that to dip lots of other stuff.  I also make a tamarind chutney (tamarind concentrate, chili powder and sugar) and use that a second sauce for dipping.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 19, 2007)

This is one of my favorites.  Simple, but a nice fall cheese spread.

*Cranberry Delight Spread*



1 pkg (8 oz) cream cheese (I used 30% less fat)
2 Tbsp orange juice concentrate
1/8 tsp cinnamon
1 Tbsp sugar
Zest of one orange
¼ c finely chopped pecans
¼ c finely chopped dry cranberries (Craisins)
Crackers (butter crackers taste good with this)

In an electric mixer bowl combine the cream cheese, juice, cinnamon, and sugar on medium speed until smooth.  Fold in orange zest, pecans, and cranberries.  Refrigerate.  Garnish with a slices of dried cranberry or zest of orange.


----------



## QSis (Nov 19, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> Buy some prepackaged puff pastry, cut each sheet in half the long way, put on a layer of prosciutto, sprinkle with shredded gruyere and shredded fresh basil. Roll them up to make long thin rolls, seal the edge with some beaten egg, chill, slice 1/2 inch slices and bake on a parchment papered cookie sheet @ 375F for 20 minutes.


 
Andy, those sound delicious!

Copied and pasted for Christmas!

Lee


----------



## *amy* (Nov 19, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> There would be alot of full martini glasses at this dinner.
> 
> But I would like to try the gazpaco shrimp myself.


 
You can probably find the disposable or reuseable martini (champagne etc.) glasses at a party store or on line - i.e.

Disposable plastic Martini glassses

I use them for desserts (cheesecake in a glass, mini trifles, etc) & appys (ceviche), as well. I like serving individual mini dishes - souffles, in little pkgs like ramekins and such. Good to have around during the holidays & for entertaining. When I get to my recipes, will send 'em along.


----------



## jkath (Nov 19, 2007)

To go along with Amy's idea about the glasses, I've found incredibly cheap deals on holiday glasses at places like Home Goods or Ross. I just found a set of 6 Mikasa small flutes (6 oz each I think), with each glass being a different color, for a whopping $3 on clearance! I'm using those for moscato wine after dinner for those of us who imbibe.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry, I meant no one would touch the gezpacho but me.

I don't think the guest are too adventurous...if you know what I mean.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 19, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> Sorry, I meant no one would touch the gezpacho but me.
> 
> I don't think the guest are too adventurous...if you know what I mean.


 
Gotcha!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 19, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> Gaaaalic, can you post that for me?  Can it be served cold?  What crab meat do you use?



*Chafing Dish Crab Dip*

16 ounces cream cheese -- softened
1/2 cup butter
1/2 cup half and half
1 tablespoon grated onion
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/8 teaspoon hot sauce -- or to taste
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 pound crab meat, claw or lump -- drained and flaked
crudites, buttery crackers or melba toast

Combine first three ingredients in top of a double-boiler; cook over simmering water, stirring constantly until mixture is smooth. Stir in remaining ingredients except crab.

Remove from heat; fold in crabmeat. Transfer mixture to a chafing dish. Serve with crudites, buttery crackers or melba toast.

Enjoy


----------



## elaine l (Nov 19, 2007)

When I was young my mother always served a platter of crudites,mixed olives, sardines with saltines and mixed nuts.  I never thought that was very good but now I realize my limits on how much I can eat in a day and find that is what I serve (minus the sardines) Then I can enjoy the heavy meal and finish with rich desserts.


----------



## QSis (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, elaine, when _I_ was a little girl, my parents, too, ate sardines on saltines ... with mayo.  

Must have been a  " '50's in Massachusetts" thing, because I've never seen them eat them in my adulthood.  

Lee


----------



## auntdot (Nov 19, 2007)

I gotta go with elaine.  Great ideas for apps given but I don't want to fill up folks before the main feast - not on T-day.

Will put out a simple antipasto, mostly with veggies.  Some boiled shrimp perhaps.  Maybe a bit of pickled anything. Try to keep down the fats and proteins.

Of course ya gotta get the meal on the table without too much of a delay.

Just my take on it.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Nov 19, 2007)

Jeekins,
     My favorite to serve is Balsalmic Soy glazed chicken wings.  I posted it on here a while back I believe in the chicken section.  Let me know if you can't find it.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 20, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> I also need an appetizer. But please no dairy of sea food products. Some thing that has meat or vegies, or both, please.



Well... prosciutto rolled around melon is an old stand by.. 

Raw fresh ground beef with onion, serve with a cracker. (make sure you use only the finest ground beef from a reputable butcher, or grind your own). 

Use a large straw and hollow out cherry tomatoes.  fry up some fine ground hamburger and spice with onion, garlic, salt, pepper, cayenne and stuff into the tomatoes...

Cut tomatoes into slices.  Dip in flour, then egg wash and flour again and drop into hot oil..  deep fried tomatoes!!!! don't forget to salt as soon as you take them out of the frier. 

You can do the same with Cucumber or even dill pickles....


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 20, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> I also need an appetizer. But please no dairy of sea food products. Some thing that has meat or vegies, or both, please.



Hey, Charlie. I've been thinking about this, and I realized that practically all the appetizers I make have seafood or dairy or both 

But there are a couple of non-dairy dips I like to make, too: guacamole with tortilla chips and hummus with pita chips or this wonderful tomato-sourdough bread I get at a grocery-store bakery here. Another thing I've done is heat up Lil Smokies smoked sausages and serve with a variety of mustards. HTH.


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 20, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> Hey, Charlie. I've been thinking about this, and I realized that practically all the appetizers I make have seafood or dairy or both
> 
> But there are a couple of non-dairy dips I like to make, too: guacamole with tortilla chips and hummus with pita chips or this wonderful tomato-sourdough bread I get at a grocery-store bakery here. Another thing I've done is heat up Lil Smokies smoked sausages and serve with a variety of mustards. HTH.


  glad you mentioned lil' smokies!! 

You can also make up a sauce with current jelly and mustard, put in a crock pot with the lil' smokies---very tasty!!!


----------



## *amy* (Nov 20, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> I also need an appetizer. But please no dairy of sea food products. Some thing that has meat or vegies, or both, please.


 
Charlie, here are a few suggestions:

Caponata (Eggplant dip w pine nuts) & crackers

Rumaki (chicken livers wrapped w bacon on a party pick w a water chestnut)

Stuffed mushrooms:

Fill w couscous, toasted pine nuts, red & green peppers & onions - (finely diced & sauteed) and added to the couscous.

Fill mushrooms w couscous & a slice of pepperoni.

Fill mushrooms w caponata (eggplant mixture) - or hummus

Fill mushrooms w stuffing mix - add in (or top w) cooked crumbled bacon

Pumpkin Dip (Have to look up my recipe, but it may include dairy)

Mini egg rolls w meat/veggie filling

Can you use a non dairy cheese substitute? Not sure how well it will melt though.

Another I like Carpaccio di zucchini:

"Carpaccio di Zucchini"

Maybe you could omit the cheese. Top the baguette, & slice into smaller (about 2") slices, put a halved cherry tomato (or pear tomato) on top & secure w party pick.

Still thinking.


----------



## 2sammi (Nov 20, 2007)

Honey Pear Bruschetta
Makes 50 Canapés

6 firm pears, small diced
1 clove garlic, minced
1 cup honey
2 - 3 cups sugar
2 sprigs rosemary or thyme , minced
2 teaspoons lemon zest
freshly ground pepper to taste
1 pound Brie cheese
1 baguette
1 cup toasted, chopped pecans



To make honey-pear preserves,

1. Combine pears, garlic, honey, 2 cups sugar, rosemary and lemon zest in a saucepan and cook over medium heat until the mixture becomes thick and syrupy. Adjust sugar and season to taste with freshly ground pepper.

2. Cool and reserve. Can be done in advance and frozen for up to one month.



To assemble canapé

1. Thinly slice baguette into 50 pieces. Toast in 350ºF oven until golden brown, about 15 minutes. Cool and reserve.

2. Remove side rind of the Brie, cut into slices 1/8 - 1/4" thick and cut slices into squares. Reserve.

3. Top each slice of bread with a piece of Brie 

4. Just before serving, heat in 350ºF oven until warm, about 10 minutes.
Top with 1 - 1 1/2 teaspoons honey-pear preserves. Garnish with pecans.


*My Notes:*

Use sugar accordingly to how sweet the pears are, use  all the honey and then taste as you go with the sugar

Use a *Little* thyme instead of the rosemary and taste as you go with that also.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Nov 21, 2007)

Due to a lack of burners and available prep area, I'll just be bringing some cold canapes this year, albeit some with hot premade ingredients.


-Corned Beef, Horseradish Mayonnaise, Pickled Umeboshi on Rye Crisp 
(too bad I can't get corned duck like Wylie Dufresne, lol)

-Petit Napa Valley Sandwiches (D'artagnan goose liver pate, granny smith apple slice, brie, chopped fig on ciabatta)

-Trout Roe w/dab of creme fraiche and sprinkle of fresh dill on brioche

-Smoked trout and sauerkraut cooked in Cremant D'Alsace on crostini (heated)


I might also try to do some gravlax on little petit rosti.  I suppose I can just heat them up in a toaster oven like I would the trout&kraut.


----------



## jkath (Nov 21, 2007)

I thought of something else -
Here are some ideas I've made for stuffing spring roll wrappers, but I'm sure you could come up with pretty much any combo:

Ricotta cheese, Salt & Pepper, Nutmeg, basil chiffonade, white tips from green onions (sliced)

Mozzarella, diced green chiles, finely shredded chicken

Chopped fresh cranberries (nuked for 2 min to soften), a bit of sugar, brie


Make these in advance, & make sure to wrap each type into a different shape so you can tell which is which. Cover & refrigerate them for a few hours. 
I've deep fried them in a fry daddy, and they take only a few minutes per batch.

It's also nice to make a dipping sauce for each.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Jeekins
Sounds like fun, just dig in with your favorite flavors.
1. Puff pastry wrapped Queen Anne pitted [of course] olives.
2. Plumrose ham slices with egg salad and a pickle spear wrapped inside, then slice into 1" toothpick sized bites
3. cucumber slice with tuna salad dollop on top
4. bisquick cheese balls with chunk of your favorite cheese inside
5. cream cheese with pineapple stuffed celery slices
6. = parts cream cheese, rotel canned tomato/peppers, canned chili con carne, in crock pot, mixed together, tortilla chips for dipping into hot pot


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm going with Gaaaalic's Crab Dip and that boursin thing Uncle Bob mentioned with those fancy crackers in the black box. The only problem is my chafing dish is huge. I was going to serve it with croutons, should I put them in the dish as well?  Maybe a seperate dish for the dip in the center?


----------



## jessicacarr (Nov 21, 2007)

*how about...*

How about wheat thins spread with garlic herb cheese, then some ham (have Kroger to cut it on the number 5 thickness) topped with some gray poupon.  I don't know how original that is, but I just now thought it up and am going do it myself for an thanksgiving appetizer!


----------



## QSis (Nov 22, 2007)

BrazenAmateur said:


> Due to a lack of burners and available prep area, I'll just be bringing some cold canapes this year, albeit some with hot premade ingredients.
> 
> 
> -Corned Beef, Horseradish Mayonnaise, Pickled Umeboshi on Rye Crisp
> ...


 
"JUST" be bringing some cold canapes????!!!   Geez, Brazen, I don't know what some of the stuff IS, but I want to go where YOU'RE going!

Have a great one!

Lee


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 22, 2007)

jkath said:


> ooooooooh, I love boursin!!!
> 
> Here's a quickie you could do with just about any flavor combo, and you could pre-cut the cukes and pre-make the stuffing the day before. On party day, you'd just assemble.
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/stuffed-cucumber-appetizers-39472.html


   Jkath--I just wanted to thank you for your wonderful stuffed cucumber recipe.  As per your suggestion I put some chopped tomato on top and it looked so pretty next to the other veggies on the appetizer tray.  It was a big hit.  Thanks again!


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 23, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> *Chafing Dish Crab Dip*
> 
> 16 ounces cream cheese -- softened
> 1/2 cup butter
> ...


 
Everyone loved the Boursin & Crab Dip. I did have to modify the recipe though. I first made it exactly as it's written, but found it to be super creamy. I had triple the amount of salt, Worst. hot sauce and even added some pepper. Still too creamy, so I added another pound of crab meat and another tablespoon of onion. The flavor was pretty good at that point, but by the time I served it, it was a tad liquidy. I sliced a baguette on the bias and toasted them in the oven. I put a layer of the dip in my chafing dish, sprinkled some cihve on top, then placed the croutons off to one side.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Nov 23, 2007)

QSis said:


> "JUST" be bringing some cold canapes????!!!   Geez, Brazen, I don't know what some of the stuff IS, but I want to go where YOU'RE going!
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> Lee



I ended up having to make some substitutions, as apparently Balducci's doesn't stock a lot of the stuff I was looking for.

They had neither trout roe nor smoked trout, so I had to substitute salmon roe and smoked sable respectively.  The sable was delicious, I'd never had it before.

They were also out of brioche, so I ended up using toasted challah, which was okay.

All in all it was very good.  I have lots of tasty leftovers as I ended up mistakenly buying way too much of several ingredients, (roe, smoked fish, corned beef)


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 24, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> Everyone loved the Boursin & Crab Dip. I did have to modify the recipe though. I first made it exactly as it's written, but found it to be super creamy. I had triple the amount of salt, Worst. hot sauce and even added some pepper. Still too creamy, so I added another pound of crab meat and another tablespoon of onion. The flavor was pretty good at that point, but by the time I served it, it was a tad liquidy. I sliced a baguette on the bias and toasted them in the oven. I put a layer of the dip in my chafing dish, sprinkled some cihve on top, then placed the croutons off to one side.



Hey, Jeekinz. I'm glad you all enjoyed it, but I'm sorry the recipe didn't work out quite right  My mom made the same thing and it came out just the way I like it - creamy and "crabby."  Some of the others thought it needed more zing, though, so Mom added some Old Bay crab seasoning (maybe a teaspoon or so), which isn't one of my favorite flavors, but it was still good.


----------

